# ipod shuffle  " neuf " ne charge pas



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté un ipod shuffle 1go hier, impossible à charger ou à lire, aprés l'avoir connecté à mon ordi portable via l'usb.
Je tiens à informer que je n'ai pas i tunes et que j'ai déja changé le produit neuf ayant rencontré le meme probleme...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

bienvenue
c'est le 2 è qui fait ca?
Alors...
quel ordi et et quel OS?

Peut etre pas compatibles
( et oui)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

automax a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'ai acheté un ipod shuffle 1go hier, impossible à charger ou à lire, aprés l'avoir connecté à mon ordi portable via l'usb.
> Je tiens à informer que je n'ai pas i tunes et que j'ai déja changé le produit neuf ayant rencontré le meme probleme...
> Merci de votre aide.



La réponse est dans ta question. Comment veux tu que ça fonctionne si tu n'as pas installer iTunes?
En plus c'est écrit en première page du mode d'emploi qui doit bien faire une trentaine de lignes (trop long à lire pour certain on dirait ) et en plus c'est plein de dessin (1 par page super compliqué à comprendre ).
Suis-je le seul au monde à lire les modes d'emplois des appareils que j'achète?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> La réponse est dans ta question. Comment veux tu que ça fonctionne si tu n'as pas installer iTunes?
> En plus c'est écrit en première page du mode d'emploi qui doit bien faire une trentaine de lignes (trop long à lire pour certain on dirait ) et en plus c'est plein de dessin (1 par page super compliqué à comprendre ).


Si on veut on peut trouver quelques rares alternatives
mais faut etre TOP maso 



> Suis-je le seul au monde à lire les modes d'emplois des appareils que j'achète?


oui


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

mon ordi est un portable fujitsu siemens amilo


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

avec i tunes je suis obliger de télécharger les musiques payantes ?
Et ne peux pas y mettre mes musiques mp3...
merci encore de votre aide.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Juin 2008)

automax a dit:


> avec i tunes je suis obliger de télécharger les musiques payantes ?
> Et ne peux pas y mettre mes musiques mp3...
> merci encore de votre aide.


Non tu peux tout à fait mettre sur ton iPod les chansons de ta bibliothèque iTunes... Heureusement d'ailleurs


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

automax
( qui avec un nom pareil doit etre un passionné de...velo) 

itunes c'est un mediaplayer 
(comme winamp si tu veux)
 mais qui en plus est fait pour marcher avec ipod

tu peux 
mettre tes fichiers audios 
ecouter des radios ( celles choisies par Apple et celles rajoutées en permanence par toi)

-certaines videos

et surtout
tu peux créer 1, 2, 3, 54, 278 listes de lectures ( playlists) que tu peux mettre sur ton ipod


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

donc en installant i tunes je regle tous mes problemes?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

automax a dit:


> donc en installant i tunes je regle tous mes problemes?


non 
ca ne résoudra pas les problèmes avec ta copine
( quoique quoique , ca dépend de la musique que tu mets sur itunes et ipod  )

pour le reste ipod est fait pour fonctionner avec itunes
( et inversement)


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

je vous informe que j'ai téléchargé i tunes...ça ne charge pas mieux le i pod, en y faisant un copié collé d'une musique de mon pc en passant par itunes impossible à lire, il ne se passe rien!
Je n'ai pas de témoin vert allumé constament en allumant l ipod, est ce normal?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

tu as LU le(s) mode d'emploi?


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

oui il faut insatller itunes et?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Juin 2008)

t'as pas lu car sinon tu saurais


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

explik moi alors car franchement je ne comprend rien!!!


----------



## DeepDark (28 Juin 2008)

automax a dit:


> explik moi alors car franchement je ne comprend rien!!!


Bon je t'aide et je suis sympa


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Bon je t'aide et je suis sympa



Cette version-ci du manuel me semble plus adapté: iPod Shuffle 2nd generation

Au fait, as-tu réussit à importer ta musique dans itunes?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Cette version-ci du manuel me semble plus adapté: iPod Shuffle 2nd generation
> 
> Au fait, as-tu réussit à importer ta musique dans itunes?


?*%&!$£ me suis ptetre planté... Enfin faut voir... Au moins tu as les deux manuels


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

oui ça yest j'ai paremetré l ipod par i tunes, mais le voyant vert de la charge ( je le charge depuis hier!!!) ne reste pas sur lr vert, en ce moment il est connecté et est sur l'orange, ce n'est pas normal...


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

le voyant orange clignote


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

automax a dit:


> le voyant orange clignote


page 9 du mode d'emploi que je t'ai envoyé.
T'es sûr que tu l'as lu?


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

orange en permanence il charge...chez moi il clignote...


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

AUTANT POUR MOI désolé je l'ai retiré du périphérique...
Là le voyant est vert permanent, je vais éssayé


----------



## automax (28 Juin 2008)

ok ça marche merci beaucoup de ton aide, car je suis novice dans ce domaine.


----------



## JulienRkt (29 Juin 2008)

Hi, 
Je pense qu'il a fait les choses dans le désordre...
iTunes lorsque tu le lance pour la 1ère fois cherche automatiquement lui-même les morceaux qui sont dans ton dossier "Ma musique" (sous Windows). Donc théoriquement tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème pour transférer tes morceaux sur iTunes, puis sur ton iPod.
Il faudrait que tu détailles les opérations que tu as effectués, ou alors que tu reprennes à zéro en suivant les instructions du mode d'emploi.


----------

